# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  "End-Of" Mapping Development

## Treslo Kresha

:Compass Rose:  So this has been something that's been on  my mind for a time, creating a "survivors map" of a zombie, post-apoc, natural disaster, war-time, alien-invasion, insert-end-time here.

*The idea behind this would be* to A} use a map say a satellite map they might find and tear down from an office or similar wall trapping. or B} use a real raod map section and mark upon it.

I've whipped up a quick idea for beginning to explore this route a whole work of 10 minutes way-too-late at night. I believe sharpies and other "permanent and all surface" markers would be the only viable option for the survivors.

http://www.inmyth.com/soccer/images/badlands.png




> Alex stooped and picked up the beaten map. It sat relatively undisturbed in the corner of the hideout safe from the carnage that lay a room apart. He looked at the large satellite map taken from a better time and longed to return to a day when the skies were full of planes and more. Banishing the thought he instead focused on the here and now.
> 
> The ink was smudged, the kid's handwriting made the map hard to read. They hadn't been surviving here long likely, but long enough that he could trace a sad story that lead up until the finale that lay not eight feet away through a wall of peeling plaster.


I haven't "styled" the map or the like. Really this post is geared more towards seeking people interested in exploring this styling, in looking at where the potential for such maps can extend. I think this field is wildly different than the high imagery of overland fantasty/sci-fi maps. Instead this style of mapping would be geared towards telling a store or conveying meaningful information to survivors or outsiders just entering an area.

Think of ad-hoc maps painted on walls in spray-paint warning newcomers to an area of existing dangers.



*As a first area of thought here is a good suggestion for working with GoogleMaps Imagery.*

Navigate to Google Maps and begin searching for a location that you think an interesting story could be attach to and zoom in. Zoomed, aim your target area into the frame. Press F11 to go into "FullScreen mode". Then click the " << " Minimize arrows on the left side navigation bar for Google Maps.Screen Capture and move the image into Adobe or GIMP. You have then increased your visible capture area and will be able to work at a larger scale through this.

----------


## Rahva

That is a pretty awesome idea. If I had to make a map in Zombie Apocalypse land I'd either sketch one myself if I knew the area, get it off Google maps if internet was still up (but I'd probably use the hybrid overlay), or get a real map out of somebody's house and scribble on that.

----------


## Steel General

Neat idea, looking forward to seeing more on this.

----------


## Sigurd

It might be more poignant if the scribbles were on some sort of advertisement for better days. A flier with a map around a minigolf or a tourism brochure.


Sigurd

I seem to recall a zombie map based on a subway flier at some stage....

----------


## Treslo Kresha

> It might be more poignant if the scribbles were on some sort of advertisement for better days. A flier with a map around a minigolf or a tourism brochure.
> 
> 
> Sigurd
> 
> I seem to recall a zombie map based on a subway flier at some stage....


Good Point I think that is very appropriate, as map-making would begin on any detritus that they could find in the beginning. Rough-spun and trying to keep moving you don't have much time or aren't lucky enough to have nicer maps.

EDIT:

Searching the net for some time this morning I've been saddened to find most stunning artwork and little in terms of "style" for post-apoc or futurist mapping.  Any resources you know of? Below are some of the finds I found that were best in terms of styling or ability to modify - such as the maps of "rail lines" that people might tag with personal notes so they could recall which stations would provide what for their city-based travels.

http://theborggaming.planet-multipla...Blue_black.jpg
http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/angeles/imag...cinity_map.gif - Even Dept of Interior maps would be useful to survivors.
http://www.ljplus.ru/img/h/i/himmelw..._guide_eng.GIF
http://www.rpgobjects.com/images/LPMap_1800.jpg
http://fallout3.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/map2.jpg - Less than Creative applications of "Fallout" style and themes.

----------


## Sigurd

I had some luck with looking for Mini Golf

http://www.traveldrumheller.com/imag...valley-map.jpg

http://www.traveldrumheller.com/imag...valley-map.jpg

You can of course choose your brand of irony. "tourist map" brings up lots of hits on google images. http://mappery.com/maps/Manhattan-Tourist-Map-2.jpg is a good one. You might have to pick a good recognizable map (I chose New York) and then build a stupid flyer around it. "See scenic <City>" or "Where to go for Fry's House of Beef!" some such.

The more pedestrian and normal to the viewer you can make it the more strange it will be to see it talk about zombies.

Sigurd

----------


## Nomadic

> http://www.rpgobjects.com/images/LPMap_1800.jpg


Nice find. I myself though think it curious that they don't have bend on that map. It's much larger than burns (but it has nothing that would make it the target of a nuke strike). I see where the ruins are. Then again I don't know what the story is. It's a fascinating map though.

----------


## RPMiller

Having played in that setting, and specifically in that location (I was humored when I saw a map that I was extremely familiar with) I do not believe that was a specific target.

----------


## Nomadic

> Having played in that setting, and specifically in that location (I was humored when I saw a map that I was extremely familiar with) I do not believe that was a specific target.


What setting is it and where do you live?

----------


## RPMiller

It's called "Darwin's World" and is a post apocalyptic setting with mutants and the whole bit.

I live in California, but the GM lives in Seattle or very near there, and knows the area really well.

----------


## Nomadic

> It's called "Darwin's World" and is a post apocalyptic setting with mutants and the whole bit.
> 
> I live in California, but the GM lives in Seattle or very near there, and knows the area really well.


Nice, I used to live in Bremerton myself.

----------


## Nomadic

I am still a bit curious about this, anyone have anything else?

----------


## Redrobes

Isn't the Shadowrun game set in Seattle that's future / low scifi with some alien involvement -cant remember whether its post apocalyptic or not tho.

----------


## RPMiller

I don't recall it being alien involvement. Humans actually transformed into the various "sub races" recreating orcs, elves, etc. If memory serves, it isn't post apocalyptic, but urban fantasy (cyberpunk with magic).

----------


## Midgardsormr

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,484326,00.html

----------


## Nomadic

> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,484326,00.html


They didn't believe that there might really of been zombies ahead?! Well be it on their own head when they are devoured by the living dead.

----------


## Ascension

That's classic.

----------


## Crudeboy

That's Austin, for ya. I'm from there originally. There's odd ball stuff like that happening all the time.

But back on track... I'd like to see more maps of this style.  :Wink:

----------


## RPMiller

Is this the same Crudeboy from the RPTools forums? Make sure to post an intro in the introductions forum.  :Smile:  Welcome to the Guild!

----------

